

Google swaps out MySQL, moves to MariaDB - GravityWell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration/

======
GravityWell
From the article:

 _"..It turns out that far from being a minor initiative to keep MariaDB
alive, Google is actively patching and upgrading MariaDB 10.0 to be fit enough
so that Google can migrate all of its thousand-plus MySQL instances onto the
technology."_

------
mkr-hn
How does a story like this not hit the front page and have hundreds of
comments?

~~~
GravityWell
One of the mysteries of HN and how stories do and don't make it to the top. It
seems to me there is more attention to tabloid type stories lately.

